# Black SUV



## Goshk0 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi all!
If i get the new Lincoln Aviator, does it qualify for uber black SUV, here in California?
I have a friend in Illinois and he said is eligible there, any thoughts?


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Goshk0 said:


> Hi all!
> If i get the new Lincoln Aviator, does it qualify for uber black SUV, here in California?
> I have a friend in Illinois and he said is eligible there, any thoughts?


Has to have Black on Black to qualify, as it would then be deemed as a luxury or official vehicle that will be catering to celebs, Ambassadors or high ranking business people, It would however be qualify for XL


----------



## Goshk0 (Aug 30, 2021)

coolblk said:


> Has to have Black on Black to qualify, as it would then be deemed as a luxury or official vehicle that will be catering to celebs, Ambassadors or high ranking business people, It would however be qualify for XL


I don't think you have any idea what you are talking about but ok...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Goshk0 said:


> I don't think you have any idea what you are talking about but ok...


You're asking a question. If you already knew the answer, why did you ask it?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

There is no business right now on the Black level tiers. The majority of the business would come from business travelers who are simply not traveling at the moment.


----------



## Goshk0 (Aug 30, 2021)

DexNex said:


> There is no business right now on the Black level tiers. The majority of the business would come from business travelers who are simply not traveling at the moment.


Appreciate it but i have a few other customers so I won't count on uber only but I still don't have answer if they're taking the aviator in Black SUV


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Goshk0 said:


> I don't think you have any idea what you are talking about but ok...


You have no concept on what Uber black really is about, so don't tell me that i have no idea on what Uber black is, The vehicle is grade higher when both the exterior and Interior is black vs a black exterior with a different interior color.
And yes i agree with* Illini *comment, If you have all the answers, why are you even asking? are you stupid much ?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Goshk0 said:


> Appreciate it but i have a few other customers so I won't count on uber only but I still don't have answer if they're taking the aviator in Black SUV


You need to go to a green light hub and ask them if they can give you the list of cars that are accepted for Uber black. This is SF Bay Area car list, I can’t guarantee that LA is the same but they are usually similar. Being a Lincoln it more then likely will be black eligible


----------



## Goshk0 (Aug 30, 2021)

NicFit said:


> You need to go to a green light hub and ask them if they can give you the list of cars that are accepted for Uber black. This is SF Bay Area car list, I can’t guarantee that LA is the same but they are usually similar
> 
> View attachment 613250


thank you so much, that was my plan B, i was hopinghere will be someone with the same car, to answer.. it's tricky with the lists, i have a 2016 Lincoln MKS that wasn't on the list but yet I'm still able to pick up trips in Illinois.
Thanks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

no


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Goshk0 said:


> thank you so much, that was my plan B, i was hopinghere will be someone with the same car, to answer.. it's tricky with the lists, i have a 2016 Lincoln MKS that wasn't on the list but yet I'm still able to pick up trips in Illinois.
> Thanks


Wasn’t the full list of Lincoln’s, The MKS is on there and here is a link to the list for what is allowed in LA



https://www.uber.com/global/en/eligible-vehicles/?city=los-angeles


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Goshk0 said:


> Appreciate it but i have a few other customers so I won't count on uber only but I still don't have answer if they're taking the aviator in Black SUV


Then go ask Uber.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You can check on the website but an aviator is most likely black and won't qualify for black suv because of the size. Black suv or premier suv will need to be the largest suv so even a navigator won't qualify it will have to be the long navigator


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Goshk0 said:


> Hi all!
> If i get the new Lincoln Aviator, does it qualify for uber black SUV, here in California?
> I have a friend in Illinois and he said is eligible there, any thoughts?


My primary thoughts would be dead miles, 
fuel economy and depreciation.
If you were going to buy it anyway
it wouldnt make any diff 
Financial suicide is coming to mind...


----------

